# Portland State Univ, San Fran State Univ, Cal State Northridge?



## Rob the film guy (Jul 25, 2009)

Wondering whats everyones thoughts on these 2 schools.  I live near Los Angeles now and just need to get away it seems for some creativity to get out of me and to have a change of pace.  These would be for under grad programs as well.

Also, on a side note, someone told me that Cal State Northridge is kind of black listed because its so near the porn capital but that sounded like they were full of it.

I suppose I just want to hear whats some peoples thoughts and feelings on these schools and if a degree from there will help me in the film industry if I decide I want to get into the Hollywood sceene.

Thank you guys for your help.


----------



## AshleyM (Jul 26, 2009)

I've been told that Northridge has a great reputation and is really good with job placement.  I've also been told that SFSU has a solid program, but after the first year, students are kind of on their own.  I found someone who goes there and she was happy with the program.


----------

